# LD50 complete list



## latastei (Jul 19, 2005)

hi¡¡ I like to know if someone have a complete list of LD50 that have a lot of species, apart to the sticki post. a greeting


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe there not exist any tables more. People doesn' t pay for doing this kind of xperiments. ( except 4 crazys like us)


----------



## latastei (Jul 19, 2005)

i know, i say apart of this table someone more complet


----------



## TheNothing (Jul 19, 2005)

there isn't a complete list
but
this should be a good start
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=2998


----------



## latastei (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks but i know this list, i say if are a more complet list . regards


----------



## TheNothing (Jul 19, 2005)

that list in the first link is said to be the most complete online source, even more complete than The Biology of Scorpions


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, if there were a more extensive list, I would have it.   I do have a couple books that contain great information on specific symptoms of the various venoms.


----------



## latastei (Jul 20, 2005)

If you can put this was very great ¡¡¡¡


----------

